# Hello Everyone



## Menir (May 4, 2007)

First Time Poster, Long Time Viewer


----------



## Van (May 4, 2007)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## soundlight (May 4, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Ask, answer, but use the search bar first.

I'm starting to sound like a broken record in these new member posts, but do you have a website of your work or venue?


----------



## gafftaper (May 4, 2007)

Welcome to the Booth it's about time you come out of hiding.

Now be a good little techie and introduce yourself like Soundlight said. Where are you? What do you do? Do you have a website? Tell us a little about yourself.


----------



## dvlasak (May 7, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth!

Please add to the forum by answering and asking questions!!

Dennis


----------



## Chris15 (May 9, 2007)

Welcome Aboard.


gafftaper said:


> Now be a good little techie...



We assume this guy is little because?


----------

